

Teamwork: Tasks for hackers - mdomans
http://teamwork.mdomans.com/ 
Startup idea. Simple tool for _groups_ of hackers hacking away at hackathons. Or similar groups, such as equal people doing something voluntarily.
======
gbaygon
You may want to throw in a video, a blog post, a cople of screenshots or at
least a better explanation of what :teamwork: is, and why people should give
you their email.

~~~
mdomans
Thx :)

